# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ये हैं सबसे खतरनाक सेक्स पॉजिशन

## xman

से** संबंध बनाने के दौरान अक्सर पुरुष की  दिलचस्पी महिलाओं को ऊपर (वूमन ऑन टॉप) रखने की होती है, लेकिन ऐसा करना  पुरुषों के लिए खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है क्योंकि पुरुषों के जननांग में  फ्रैक्*चर (पेनाइल फ्रैक्चर) के अधिकांश मामले इसी सेक्स पोजिशन के कारण  सामने आते हैं।

ये हैं सबसे खतरनाक से** पॉजिशन

----------


## pkpasi

गुरु जी क्या **** के आकार में वृद्धि की जा सकती हैं

----------


## xman

*क्या कहती है रिसर्च*कनाडा के रिसर्च दल के एक लेखक ने लिखा, हमारे रिसर्च में यह बात सामने आई है कि वूमन ऑन टॉप पोजिशन सबसे खतरनाक सेक्स पोजिशन है, जो पेनाइल फ्रैक्चर का मुख्य कारण बनती है। इस अध्ययन के लिए ब्राजील के शहर कैंपिनास के तीन अस्पतालों के आंकड़ों का अध्ययन किया गया। इस दौरान उन्होंने 13 साल के टाइम पीरियड में संदिग्ध पेनाइल फ्रैक्चर से पीड़ित लोगों का इंटरव्यू लिया। इनमें से आधे लोगों ने कहा कि पेनिस में दर्द महसूस होने से पहले उन्हें टूटने की आवाज सुनाई दी। जबकि कुछ ने सूजन होने की भी बात कही।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*क्यों होता है खतरा*लेखक ने कहा कि हमारे रिजल्ट में इस बात का खुलासा हुआ है कि वूमेन ऑन टॉप पोजिशन में प्राय: महिला अपने पूरे वजन के साथ गति को नियंत्रित करती है। इस अवधि में गलत दिशा में अचानक प्रवेश के प्रयास के कारण पेनाइल फ्रैक्चर होता है। साथ ही कहा गया कि वहीं इसके उलट इसी पोजिशन में जब गति का नियंत्रण पुरुष के हाथ में होता है, तो पेनाइल फ्रैक्चर की संभावना कम होती है।

----------


## xman

यह रिसर्च एक पत्रिका 'यूरोलॉजी' में प्रकाशित हुआ है।

----------


## Teach Guru

> गुरु जी क्या **** के आकार में वृद्धि की जा सकती हैं



सिर्फ सर्जरी से संभव है वो भी कुछ हद तक

----------


## Rajat Vynar

हाँ, WOT और GOT खतरनाक तो है ही। New players को इससे बचना चाहिए। पुराने Skilled players इसका इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

हमने एक चाय की दूकान पर कुछ लोगों को आपस में बात करते सुना था कि एक ज्योतिषीय मोती टेस्ट के जरिए यह पता किया जा सकता है कि WOT में फ्रैक्चर होने की कितनी सम्भावना है। इसके लिए मोती को ज़मीन की ओर गिराकर देखना चाहिए। अगर मोती बिना दाएँ-बाएँ लुढ़के फटाक् से ज़मीन पकड़ ले तो फ्रैक्चर होने की सम्भावना नगण्य होती है!

----------

